
“let” in python (2014) - hatmatrix
https://nvbn.github.io/2014/09/25/let-statement-in-python/
======
hatmatrix
Coming from lisp, I was looking for a "let" in python. Found a recent reddit
discussion here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/41yr58/let_statemen...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/41yr58/let_statement_in_python_2014/)

I especially find myself wishing for a let in these instances:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/41yr58/let_statemen...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/41yr58/let_statement_in_python_2014/cz6gpzc)

While the canonical answer is to assign to a local variable within a function,
sometimes I abhor writing functions for such small tasks.

------
dozzie
Smart hack, but IMO gives too little for me to be bothered to add a
dependency.

